# New Nigerians



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thursday I'm going to be picking up my first registered Nigerian goats. A two year old doe and her little doeling. I'm so excited I just had to share pictures. Can you believe that color difference? One of the many reasons why I love nigerians. I can't wait and my family thinks I'm crazy for being so excited over goats!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately like night and day! Very striking and pretty girls, congrats!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

you dont really like that doeling, she needs to come live at my house!!Lol shes beautiful. i have a yearling that looks like your doe. she's a doll


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

super cute love the doeling I want to dipper in milk like an oreo lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute...congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So exciting!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

They are both so beautiful!! I am excited for you!! I know what you mean about family...they don't understand and think I am crazy too!!


----------

